# "brothers" need home



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Anyone from the whitehall area? Just found a 6 y.o. and a 2 y.o. that need rescuing..... the family is going to an apartment. no picture available, but full goldens. Wish I could sedate my hubby and just sneak in 2 more goldens.... but I don't think he is that clueless.......
http://www.petfinder.org/pet.cgi?ac...83c-app1&display=&preview=1&row=0&tmpl=&stat=


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

It's always the hubby that has to put a rein on us bledding heart women, isn't it :lol:

I won't even go on the sites in our area. I already rescued two dogs from the local shelter.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I do actually live 30-40 mins from whitehall, but I really can't take on anymore dogs than the one I have right now. Apartment living isn't suitable for more than one dog!

Laura


----------

